# What does "sp." mean as in Labidochromis sp. 'Mbam



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I see the abbreviation *"sp."* often after the genus. Does it means species?
So in Labidochromis sp. 'Mbamba' would read "Labidochromis species 'Mbamba'"?


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

The sp is used to describe a species or variant that has not been given a full scientific name yet. In this case, they are pretty darn sure its a Labidochromis species, but haven't yet decided if it is a location variant of an existing species or if it is a true species unto itself.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok , thanks


----------

